

Reconciling the 2 Worlds of Windows 8 - forgotAgain
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/17/technology/personaltech/reconciling-the-2-worlds-of-windows-8.html

======
xarball
Why not put _Windows_ on _Windows_?

Metro's UI happens to support dynamic layouts. If were allowed to exist within
a window, it would coexist a lot more than what they're doing now.

Suddenly there would be no penalty for developing apps that use it, and
desktop users would still have the ability to help the tablet market. On top
of that, you wouldn't need that 2x taskbar anymore.

------
bcRIPster
Yeah, well the big elephant in the room is the Server 2013 interface which
uses the same "Tile World" desktop. Hello, it's a server! Not a tablet, not a
touch screen PC... That's the one that completely floored me... and not being
addressed in all this 8.1 mania.

~~~
EpicEng
The same argument can be made (by me, and everyone else, many times) for any
desktop. I press the windows button and I get... about 200 icons. That's
supposed to be usable? Yeesh.

------
pedalpete
Unfortunately the conclusion leads directly to the problem. Their is no
difference between tablets and PCs in Microsoft's long-term vision.

This doesn't mean I agree with their design decisions, but I do agree with
their vision.

